# Tr @ sr  (10.23.10)



## sLoPeS (Oct 23, 2010)

*The Rivah - 10.23.10*

Soooo, that was a long day!  Left K-town at 545 this morning.  woke up to a half inch of new snow at my place and there was a coating all the way to the highway.  roads were pretty slick in spots.  almost 4 hours later we get to SR.  bluebird skies, but pretty chilly and windy.  could see them making snow still but heard the guns were turning off.  riding up the chair people were caked in snow and said it was pretty good.  the top felt more like winter.  it was a little slick crossing the chair and to the first roll, but after that it was good.  soft man-made snow, some bump lines here and there, a couple steeper pitches.  at the bottom was a couple rails and a few "natural" jumps.  not many people at all, never waited in line.  did some laps, went down, grilled lunch, then went up for a few more.  by the afternoon it had warmed up, got less windy and the visibility was great (see last photo).  very impressed with what they are doing over there, keep it up!

oh yea, some pics...


----------



## billski (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice pics, thanks!

sooo. how did it ski?  What was the consistency of the snow?


----------



## sLoPeS (Oct 23, 2010)

billski said:


> sooo. how did it ski?  What was the consistency of the snow?



there was a little of everything out there.  the top was firmer and towards the afternoon got skied off.  then the snow was soft and there were some little mogul lines forming.  the bottom was a tad bit wetter but nothing seemed too sticky (i didnt have a fresh wax either).  i thought it was pretty good snow quality.  talked to an employee, and he said they were planning on making snow again tonight and then just like today, make a pass or two with a cat before opening.

sharper edges would have been nice, especially in the afternoon...


----------



## billski (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks.
Tickets are 25?  Seems reasonable.


----------



## sLoPeS (Oct 23, 2010)

billski said:


> Thanks.
> Tickets are 25?  Seems reasonable.



yup $25, 8-330 tomorrow then who knows....:-?


----------



## icedtea (Oct 24, 2010)

good stuff... keep on keepin' on! can't wait to make some turns.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 24, 2010)

great pics.  although not a skiing shot, i'm really diggin that last one.


----------



## sLoPeS (Oct 24, 2010)

2knees said:


> great pics.  although not a skiing shot, i'm really diggin that last one.



Thanks!

here's the view a little closer...


----------



## bigbog (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice pics sLoPeS.   Can see upper headwall/lip of Tuckerman...y/n?  
That's a nice pic.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey Nice job -- way to go after it !!  Really enjoyed your last shot too


----------



## RENO (Oct 24, 2010)

sLoPeS said:


> Thanks!
> 
> here's the view a little closer...



Cool PIc! What is this picture of?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 24, 2010)

Kudos to Sunday River not only for opening but offering cheap tickets.  Killington would have charged what, $65 for that?  :wink:


----------



## sLoPeS (Oct 24, 2010)

RENO said:


> Cool PIc! What is this picture of?








from left to right:
Adam's, Jefferson, Washington, Monroe, Franklin


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2010)

Sweet TR and great pics!


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice pics, sLoPeS. Were you wearing a black Killington cap on Saturday?


----------



## sLoPeS (Oct 24, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Nice pics, sLoPeS. Were you wearing a black Killington cap on Saturday?



nope not me, maybe my friend though.  white g10mx helmet, mirrored goggles, had a brown soft shell in the am, blue hoodie in the pm, on the Bro's...


----------



## bigbob (Oct 24, 2010)

Slopes, were did you take the last picture at?


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 24, 2010)

sLoPeS said:


> nope not me, maybe my friend though.  white g10mx helmet, mirrored goggles, had a brown soft shell in the am, blue hoodie in the pm, on the Bro's...


I spotted those Bros. Glad you enjoyed your day at the River.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 25, 2010)

Snowmaking has always been a team-quality-thing at SR.  Always have done great work....weather permitting.


----------

